# ما هى اهم برامج الرسم الهندسى.......



## karim nazmy (25 أبريل 2006)

انا عايز اعرف ما هى اهم برامج الرسم الهندسى بالكمبيوتر المطلوب من مهندس الميكانيكا اتقانها اتقان تام يا ريت حد يساعدنى ...؟؟


----------



## محمد السعدي (26 أبريل 2006)

salam
this is the name of the important programs,
1-CATIA V5/V4
2-Pro-engineer
3-Solid Works
4-Unigraphics
5-Solid Edge
6-Autocad
7-CCD
8-CADRA
9-ME10
وليس المهم ان تتعلم كل البرامج بكفي لو تعلمت اتنين او ثلالثه منها
نصيحتي ان تبداء بتعلم ال Inventor V10 فهو سهل و بسيط ثم ابداء بال CATIA V5 والله الموفق


----------



## MIT (26 أبريل 2006)

كثير من البرامج الهندسيه مهمه والامر راجع لك في اختيار ما يناسب تخصصك او اهتمامك ويمكن تقسيم ابرمج كما يلى:
1. برامج تهتم بالتصميم ثلاثي الابعاد للقطع ومن ثم عمل "assymbly " للقطع مع بعضها البعض ومن امثلة هذه البرامج Solid Works وكذلك Pro-engineer

2. برامج تهتم بالحسابات(القوى والعزوم والاجهادات والاهتزازات وانتقال الحراره . . . الخ) وتقوم باظهار النتيجه على التصميم بالالوان المتدرجه ومن امثلة هذه البرامج ( nastran , abqus , ansys , adams )

3. برامج مخصصه لحسابات الموائع (fluid dynamics ) ومن امثلتها cfd 

4. برامج الرسم الهندسي مثل Autocad وهو من اشهر البرامج

اخيرا لااعتقد ان هناك برنامجا جامعا مانعا يحتوي على كل ما يطلبه المهندس الميكانيكي

= = = = = = =

محمد السعدي . . . . ياليت تتفضل وتشرح لنا عن البرامج التي ذكرتها ولك خالص شكري.


----------



## MechanicDoo (27 أبريل 2006)

اذا كان سؤالك عن برنامج للرسم الهندسي بشكل عام (لجميع التخصصات الهندسية) فهو بلا شك برنامج AUTOCAD 
اما اذا كان يهمك برنامج للرسم الهندسي لتخصص الميكانيكي حيث يقوم اضافة للرسم الهندسي بحساب الاجهادات والتصميم الميكانيكي بالاستفادة من قطع مرفقة مع البرنامج مثل البراغي والمسننات والمثبتات .......فانصحك ببرنامج Mechanical Desktop. تفاصيل اكثر هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=16563


----------



## karim nazmy (27 أبريل 2006)

ياريت حد يوضحلى الترتيب الى ابتدى بية تعلم البرامج من الاسهل للاصعب
وانا شاكر لكل من قام بالاجابة.


----------



## مفاعل_نووي (29 أبريل 2006)

حسب تجربتي و بالترتيب:
1- Autocad
2-SolidWorks
3-Pro-engineer
4-CATIA
اذا كنت يضا من المتخصصين او المحللين فيلزمك: ANSYS
و الله أعلم


----------



## yassine-maroc (2 مايو 2006)

Salamo alikom the first cad/cam in the world its catia from dassault system its adopted by airbus and the bidgest firms.so if u dont have pc with new configuration i suggest solidworks its like it ther are includ sheet metal design toolbox featurewroks photworks for rendring routing for piping design cosmosworks, flowworks,cosmosmotion for contrainte and finite element and other. if you add all other software like camworks or procam for cam, geartrax for gear & other .camtrax its the nice one for me its make design cam so easy
dont forget catia & solidworks are from the same company there is not all of diference


----------



## العرندس (3 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بالإضافة إلى ماذكره الأخوان 

فبرنامج 

Mechcad

مهم لمهندسي الميكانيكيا


----------



## arabbo (23 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اضافة الي ما سبق فهناك البرامج التالية
Archicad متخصص في الرسم في بيئة ثلاثية الابعاد
chief architect 
smart draw
floor plan 3d
sketch up
وبرامج كثيرة اخري


----------



## محمد محمد بلتاجي (25 أبريل 2007)

ان شاء الله اخي احلي و اشيك برنامج جميل جدا هو برنامج اوتوكاد 14 دة جميل جدا جدا


----------



## حمــ ابواحمد ــاده (11 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وربنا يزيدكم


----------



## حمــ ابواحمد ــاده (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير يا اهل الخجزاكم الله كل الخير يا اهل الخير
__________________
ان الله يحب اذا عمل احدكم عملاً ان يتقنه 
ير
__________________
ان الله يحب اذا عمل احدكم عملاً ان يتقنه


----------



## عادل اسكندر (24 مايو 2009)

اريد تحميل برنامج اتوكاد 2006 على الكمبيوتر الرجاء مساعدتى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الامير حسن (12 يناير 2012)

لي شهر مش لاقي برنامج اوتوكاد 2012 64 بت كل الصفحات > روابط<التي ادخل عليها القيها غير صالحة او لا تعمل او ناقص من فضلكم عايز بر نامج كامل بالسريال


----------

